# The Bicycle-motor Bike Show In Ohio (1 Of 3)



## Howard Gordon (Mar 5, 2016)

Just got home from the show.  Saw many of the usual suspects.  It was well attended.  I sold 5 bicycles and some parts, but wasn't able to buy anything to add to my collection.  Had fun. Next up -- Memory Lane.
Lots of pictures by Howard Gordon


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks howard for the pictures .looks like a good show. lots of parts and bikes .see you at memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for the photos Howard!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2016)

Anyone know who's table this is?  Caber?


----------



## dogdart (Mar 8, 2016)

that's Chester the Monark Man


----------

